# plow advertising



## bobcatnj (Mar 1, 2004)

how do you advertise for snow plowing???


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Word of mouth.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

The Boss said:


> Word of mouth.


same here and the occasional flyer:


----------



## jonw440 (Dec 26, 2002)

I live on a busy road, so i put a sign up in my front yard.
Free advertsising. I have 12 customers, wich is perfect for me. I dont want to get overloaded and not be able to service them. I do this on the side.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

I keep my customer list light. As stated above, I sell my service and I want to be certain that my customers are cleared as quickly as possible. If I have any extra time, I ask my current commercial clients for a reference to another building owner. Word of mouth. If you do a good job, your customers will be your best sales people.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Word of mouth & an add in the business directory of the local news paper. Nice add Big Nate!


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

We have had great luck with ads in the local chamber of commerce newsletters. All the work is local and keeps the routes nice and tight.


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

We do few ways, have signs on cars, have signs where we work, and deliver or mail flyers, different areas, have different impact from advertizing, also word of mouth work the best,


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

*advertising*

Ive found the best way is to contact other companies taht plow, talk to them, get their confidence built up a little, then ask if when they get their trucks booked up if they get any additional customers that call to send them your way.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Advertising all depends on how long you have been in business. If you are new then you need to get your name out to everyone. try to make it a household word. Recognition is the name of the game. 
Advertise everywhere you can. Fliers, radio, tv scanner, news paper, etc. But most of all on your equipment. also the back of jackets, hats, shirts, anywhere you can. drive your truck to dinner, whenever shopping, parts store, everywhere. park out in the open at the mall, when going to the show, etc. 
Name on equipment is the best return on your advertising dollar. I would say next would be on a jacket or hats. When ever you go to eat somewhere someone may ask for your business card. (be sure you have plenty on hand all the time).
If there is a lot of competition in your are then you can't afford to compete in the yellow pages but you do need to be seen in them and as often as possible. like a 1 liner in *BOLD* under PLOWING, SANDING, REMOVAL, ICE CONTROL, and anywhere else there is a heading that relates to your business in your area.

After 20 plus years I only have the bold listings and jackets and name on equipment. Sometimes I think that is to much. Only recurring expense is the phone book the rest is a one time expense for continuous advertising.


----------



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

Advertisement on vehicle, just how effective is that? 

How often do you get customers calling you stating they saw the ad on your truck?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Some people have good luck with them. I personally used magnetic signs my first year and never got one call from them so I took them off and have never used them since.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Must be an area thing. Advertising on the side of my equipment is the only way I have advertised in the last 10 years and I have to turn people away all the time.

My plows have my logo on the doors like this sweeper, as do my bobcats, loader, dump trucks, and excavator.

I started my business 22 years ago with only a 1976 F250 and a Meyers 8' plow and have only advertised in the local rag for the first year. never on the radio, and never a display add in the phone book. 99% of my advertising has been on equipment and clothing. For the last 15 years My routes for plowing have been full and I have a waiting list. My turnover on customers is less then 10% each year. 
I am not saying it is because of the advertising or that is the only way to do it. Just that that is what works for me.
Keep your equipment looking sharp and show it off as often as possible.


----------

